# Canadian Mint - Superman coins



## emperor (Jul 24, 2011)

The Canadian mint just released some 75th anniversary superman coins. Limited mintage.. thought someone here might want to know, I think they will sell out.


----------



## emperor (Jul 24, 2011)

The Coins are 90% sold out after 4 days. Be interested to see what these will be worth in the future. It's combining the 3 biggest collectables, comics, coins and even stamps.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

I have noticed several posts by you about buying coins. I hope you're not spending too much money on these "collectibles" -- anything being specifically made and marketed that way surely isn't a true collectible. Be careful.


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

royal canadian mint coins are terrible investments
but very fun and beautiful collectibles

some people buy them and try to flip them fast by getting issues that will sell out but it is a tricky process and you put up with a lot of hassles for small margins


----------



## emperor (Jul 24, 2011)

For collectable coins I only bought the 20 for 20 silver coins and these coins. Overall only about 10% of my net worth is in collectables that includes my gold and silver maples.

As for the flipping I noticed guys on eBay doing that. Saw the gold coin for 969. The original price was 750. Have to keep an eye on it see if it actually sells.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

As an aside....and not to completely hijack the thread, canada post is coming out with some NHL stamps.

http://www.nhl.com/ice/news.htm?id=682403&print=true


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

What I don't understand is why is the "Canadian" Mint releasing a coin of a "DC Marvel" comic character? Is it running out of themes or they just want some fun? :confused2: What's next, Batman?


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

As with the royal mail and all their various stamps as mentioned by Cal, if they can sell it and turn a profit, the mint will make it. To me they've gone overboard with the sheer quantity of these things.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Beaver, Superman was created by a Canadian. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D9GYWbhBoHM


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

the-royal-mail said:


> As with the royal mail and all their various stamps as mentioned by Cal, if they can sell it and turn a profit, the mint will make it. To me they've gone overboard with the sheer quantity of these things.


i used to collect coins and stamps ... some of the caribbean nations (among others) will release a stamp to celebrate the 150th anniversary of the tennis shoe or to remember gomer pyle ... iow, they release so many crappy stamps that the collectible value is ruined 

the mint is walking down the same road ... releasing so many coins celebrating and remembering just about anything you can think of which pretty much is destroying the investment value of any of this stuff

but the coins are pretty, thats for sure


----------



## lb71 (Apr 3, 2009)

Cal said:


> As an aside....and not to completely hijack the thread, canada post is coming out with some NHL stamps.
> 
> http://www.nhl.com/ice/news.htm?id=682403&print=true


They are available now. Saw them in the post office yesterday.


----------



## emperor (Jul 24, 2011)

Looks like the coins were a good investment. I watched a couple auctions on ebay and they are selling for 15-30% over retail price. Hope you guys saw the post and picked some up. Anyways a moderator can delete this post now, the coins are mostly sold out.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

How much did they have to spend in ebay and paypal fees? How much of their time was spent handling those items?


----------



## emperor (Jul 24, 2011)

Checked on ebay, it's 10% fee to list. The gold coin selling right now is $1,225 with 15 bids and 10 hours left, original retail last week was 750. Handling depends on the person. You never actually know how much you make in collectables until you try to sell but it looks good.


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

emperor said:


> Overall only about 10% of my net worth is in collectables that includes my gold and silver maples.


Just curious, and not to make this thread too serious, but how much does it cost to insure gold coins and other collectibles? These things usually aren't covered under normal home/renters insurance, you have to ask for it specifically, right?


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

emperor said:


> Looks like the coins were a good investment. I watched a couple auctions on ebay and they are selling for 15-30% over retail price. Hope you guys saw the post and picked some up. Anyways a moderator can delete this post now, the coins are mostly sold out.


it's still a very rough way to make a buck ... margins are thin and there is lot's of competition ... for every winning issue that you buy you will also be buying a loser ... this requires a lot of work and skill to make money at ... you only need 1 or 2 bad buyers and your profit can slide down the drain


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

peterk said:


> Just curious, and not to make this thread too serious, but how much does it cost to insure gold coins and other collectibles? These things usually aren't covered under normal home/renters insurance, you have to ask for it specifically, right?


I don't know how much it costs to insure collectibles. However, home insurance policies may cover collectibles, precious metals etc. up to a certain limit. Anything beyond that, yes, you'll have to cover separately.


----------



## emperor (Jul 24, 2011)

I agree coin collecting is usually a waste of cash. I just thought these coins could be the exception.

I dont have insurance, I just have a safety deposit box at a local bank for 65.00 a year


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

emperor said:


> The Coins are 90% sold out after 4 days. Be interested to see what these will be worth in the future. It's combining the 3 biggest collectables, comics, coins and even stamps.


The gold coin, which sold for $750 at the Mint, is attracting *bids* of about $1,700 on eBay. Hope you ordered a few!

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/IN-HAND-75-1...=US_Canadian_Coins&hash=item1e7ffed978&_uhb=1


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

odds are about 50/50 that the coin will sell for gold value plus _maybe_ a small premium in a couple of years ... there is just too much of this stuff on the market ... newer prettier coins will come out and everyone has to have it and the old stuff loses it's shine

the rights holder for superman can and will assign rights to all kinds of collectibles in the coming years and some of them will be mints

there are people who specialize in this quick flipping since supplies of popular coins are often very tight in the beginning, but it is a high risk game ... it only takes one crooked buyer and you can get creamed ...

the mint has a nice looking new $100 for $100 coin: http://www.mint.ca/store/coin/coin-prod1730001#.UkHTVmTXhJE

but i am done with the mint and have sold all but one of their coins (i really like the 20 for 20 polar bear coin) since the "non-circulating legal tender" crap really hacks me

you should be able to spend the damn coin like a $100 bill and not have to go through some paperwork process and wait to get your money etc


----------



## emperor (Jul 24, 2011)

I got 2 sets. I'll sell one set and keep the other. I won't sell both sets unless I get a huge amount of cash.


----------



## rikk (May 28, 2012)

Off topic ... fwiw ... a while back bought a coin through the Mint, thought about it, bought another identical coin through Canada Post ... Canada Post, no shipping charge ... worth looking into if anyone's buying from the Mint.


----------

